# I am writing a book about Assisted Living



## Lon (Apr 29, 2018)

I thought a book about my experiences the past 6 months would be beneficial to many reaching that age of no return.
I will be working with a Ghost Writer.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

Lon said:


> I thought a book about my experiences the past 6 months would be beneficial to many reaching that age of no return.
> I will be working with a Ghost Writer.



Seriously Lon?
That sounds fascinating! It would be beneficial to ANYone!
I hope you follow through and good luck with this exciting endeavor!


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Seriously Lon?
> That sounds fascinating! It would be beneficial to ANYone!
> I hope you follow through and good luck with this exciting endeavor!



Yes---I am quite serious and realize that writing a book is not akin to writing posts on forums and that's why I am pursuing a Ghost Writer for help.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)

That is a really great idea, Lon!


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Seriously Lon?
> That sounds fascinating! It would be beneficial to ANYone!
> I hope you follow through and good luck with this exciting endeavor!



_I hope you follow through and good luck with this exciting endeavor!

_

Yes---I am quite serious and realize that writing a book is not akin to writing posts on forums and that's why I am pursuing a Ghost Writer for help.​


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

Lon said:


> Yes---I am quite serious and realize that writing a book is not akin to writing posts on forums and that's why I am pursuing a Ghost Writer for help.



Sure, a ghost writer is really helpful, nothing wrong with that. You want it to be well written as well as truthful and interesting.

 I'm sure if you were on your own it would still be truthful and interesting, but maybe not as well written as if you were a Hemingway or a Steinbeck, so go for it and I hope the thing will be affordable because I would like to read it.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 30, 2018)

I'll want to read your book Lon, it's a great idea.


----------



## Wandrin (Apr 30, 2018)

Lon, do you have a chapter outline you're working from?

What is the perspective of the book?  Is it a general overview, your experiences, a guide to those considering it, a resources guide, or something else?


----------



## Lon (Apr 30, 2018)

Wandrin said:


> Lon, do you have a chapter outline you're working from?
> 
> What is the perspective of the book?  Is it a general overview, your experiences, a guide to those considering it, a resources guide, or something else?



As many on the Forum already know, I have had a Cochlear Implant for severe hearing loss. Part of my book will deal with that issue. Living in a Assisted Living facility and ideas on how to stay independent in old age will be part of the book as well.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2018)

Good for you Lon. I’m sure it will great & I look forward to reading it someday.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2018)

Cool Lon!  I admire you for staying so productive!


----------

